# Parenthood Election Forms - have you used them ?



## surething (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi,
As we are a same sex couple I understand to get all the legal stuff in place we need to used Parenthood Election Forms.  I am not sure where we can get them from.. Is it the clinic ?  I believe we need a WP and a PP form is that correct?

Has anyone here used the ?


----------



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi 

If you are going through a clinic they should be part of the pack of forms you complete before starting your cycle. Was for us anyway, they just handed them over and we returned them back to them  
Good luck x


----------



## surething (Oct 5, 2012)

tinki said:


> Hi
> 
> If you are going through a clinic they should be part of the pack of forms you complete before starting your cycle. Was for us anyway, they just handed them over and we returned them back to them
> Good luck x


Ok thanks tinki we will make sure we get them from the clinic and make sure everything is in order for thr families arrival :0)


----------

